# Your Choice for 80th Year/Anniversary Box set for 2009



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

It dawned upon just some time ago that last year around this time I had with myself a box set from DG commemorating the 80th year of Rostropovich. And in a couple of weeks, I will get my hands on the box set with Gustav Leonhardt CDs from DHM, again an 80th Anniversary "Jubille Eidtion." This made me wonder about all those bigwigs (and not-so-big wigs) of classical music who will be eligible for a similar box set next year. There are quite a few strong contenders for this one.

I have based my list from the Birth Listings for 1929, from Wikipedia. I've included only those people who according to me are most likely to have a box set celebrating their birth. There will always be the 'Other' option, of course, for those not featured. Please mention the artist you have in mind if you voted "Other".

For me, it would either be Haitink or Harnoncourt.


----------



## BAWIG05 (May 14, 2008)

*Well...*

Haitink is the most obvious choice, followed by Sills and Previn. A Previn box would be interesting, likely on EMI or DG.


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

I picked Bernard Haitink, but actually it's because what I would really like to see is a reissue box set, preferably in a discount set, of his great Bruckner recordings. I grew up on these musically, and still remember the eighth as one of my favorite recorded experiences. He also did some very good Shostakovich which I wouldn't mind hearing again.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, Haitink's is here.

​
Click image for details.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Interesting poll, *opus*!

My first thought- what's going on re: "centennial editions" for 19_09_?" You probably looked at this before I did- you're right- 19_29_ IS more interesting (although music-comedy fans might like the potential "Victor Borge" set, Wagnerians would opt for the possible "Hans Hotter" collection, and jazz buffs [and my belovèd wife] would select the "Benny Goodman" box.)

Second thought- did anyone prominent escape our net? Well- at least one-- Yevgeny Svetlanov, 3+ decades long Music Director of the USSR State Symphony Orchestra was also born in 1929.

For me, it's between Haitink & Previn. I'll take Previn, NOT because I prefer him to Haitink (usually, I don't), but for the reason that, over the years, the chopping block of deletions has been kinder to Haitink than to Previn. [I understand there's some circularity in this argument- Haitink's generally more "serious" reputation contributes for his durability in the catalog]- but for me, there's just more Previn material that should be more broadly available, but isn't.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> My first thought- what's going on re: "centennial editions" for 19_09_?" You probably looked at this before I did- you're right- 19_29_ IS more interesting


That, and for some reason these companies release 80th anniversary boxes often. Last year was good for centenaries, though. Two names I remember: Karajan and Oistrakh.



> Second thought- did anyone prominent escape our net? Well- at least one-- Yevgeny Svetlanov, 3+ decades long Music Director of the USSR State Symphony Orchestra was also born in 1929.


Sadly, his name was (and is still) not mentioned in the Wikipedia list. But he hasn't escaped as such - one can always choose the Other option.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Previn Warholised, kind of.



Again, click image for track listing.


----------

